

Ask HN: Would you let me manage your personal mail server? - firstprimate
http://www.appxecute.com

======
lifeguard
>> Your government has to ask you for permission to access the server

Not true. The government will send orders to the ISP you are reselling for OP
and neither you nor your customer will know until the disk drives have been
seized.

I would also want you and your staff to be PCI DSS compliant (pass background
checks).

~~~
firstprimate
Seizing disks is different from snooping without your knowledge. This also
requires a higher level of legal justification.

Passing background checks for my employees and me is a valid requirement and
one that I will implement. However, not to be facetious or anything, but
Edward Snowden probably had a background check done.

Thanks for the comments.

~~~
lifeguard
The background checks are to mitigate thieves not spies :-)

Unless you are in Sea Land, you should not make any claims about having more
privacy or security than other ISPs.

